# How many pictures to provide from a commercial photoshoot?



## ddeerreekk (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm just doing some small time promotional photography for bands and small businesses and am curious about how many pictures I should be providing from the average shoot. Obviously this is something that'll depend on the details of the job, how long you shot for, etc., but I was hoping to get some opinions. 

How many photos to you, on average, send out to clients from small shoots? For example, how many shots do you think you'd give a band after a two hour shoot?

NOTE:I'll probably just end up charging a flat rate for the photoshoot, which includes the licensing and usage and all that.


----------



## craig (Dec 15, 2009)

That is up to you and your shooting style. Personally I try and get it right in camera so, the client sees almost all the shots that I have taken. Others show only the best few. Either way is fine. Consider you client as well. Some clients can not be bothered and only want to see the best, others want to see all the photos then pick their faves. 

It is a complicated topic. Do as you feel and never follow.

Love & Bass


----------

